# NEW 2005 HOYT bows are here



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

pictures!! pictures!! pictures!! pictures!! pictures!! pictures!! pictures!! oh and can you post some pics too?


----------



## hoytdude1974 (Jan 9, 2004)

*PICS!!*

PICTURES!!!!!!!!


----------



## veldkamp11 (Dec 7, 2003)

picture please please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Stinky1...........Settle down...........


----------



## country_boy (Aug 20, 2004)

Cannot wait to see pics. I am anxious to check out these new colors.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Hoyt will have photos on the Hoyt website on November 1.

www.hoyt.com

In the meantime I suggest you visit your Hoyt dealer in the next few days to see the new catalog and "official" information.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I would like to see the specs on the TurboTec.


----------



## INBowHunter (Jul 21, 2004)

I have got a question...... are any of these bows taking into the vertical limb technology????

Thanks


----------



## gilbert (Dec 29, 2003)

Somethings about new recurve bows ?


----------



## GBULL (May 29, 2004)

*Xtec*

Any chances anyone at AT knows Xtec will still be on the line up?


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Yes, Xtec is still in the lineup.


----------



## Travis VanDaele (Sep 30, 2002)

Make Mine YELLOW  !!!


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

Does anyone have any pictures?


----------



## GBULL (May 29, 2004)

*Proft Grip*

GT -- Thanks for the reply. What is the different between profit grip & current hoyt grip? Will Xtec 05 come with profit grip?


----------



## BradN (Sep 1, 2004)

Quick! Someone get a catalog, scan it, and post the pictures.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Brad,

I was going to do just that but my dealer didn't get any catalogs today. 


Sag.


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

Protec with triax limb pockets? Sweet.. There goes me buying an Ultra tec then. Rats..


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

3D bowman said:


> *Razortec, Dynatec, and Supertec are gone. Limb savers are replaced by New Alpha shock system by limb saver. New risers have new Profit grip. New 17" XT4000 limb. All new Protec with triax pockets and full cutout riser. V-Tec 35.5" axle with 7" brace. Turbotec 35.5" axle with 6" brace and spirals. Sabertec 33.5" axle with 8" brace. Rintec 33" axle. Will go from 20-50# and 18-26" draw with new versa cam.5 in one bow. New Blue Fuzion, Black marble, Platinum, Yellow and Custom Safari colors. *


Since the Xtec is still in the lineup I am surprised Hoyt has 3 bows with a 35.5" ata. How about the Ultratec any changes with ata or brace height? What is the ata and brace height on the Protec, anyone know?


----------



## DanDaMan (Aug 24, 2004)

What are the specs on the turbotec? I am planning to by a Supertec real soon, should I wait on the turbo of maybe get a leftover supertec.


----------



## glenny (Jul 25, 2004)

*Rats,I was hoping on somethin' bigger in ATA*

Well,I have to ask about these new 4000 limbs,how big are they in comparision to the 3000's,1"?.There limb pocket design different then for 2005 but how?
I hope the yellow is a HOT chartruese.Custom safari colors????ooooooo.
I will be anticipating there arrival and can't wait to see and shoot them,I just wanted the ata to be bigger....On something.Rats.


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

dang,
i wasnt planning on shooting hoyt this year,
but oooooo no
they have to come out with a yellow bow


----------



## winst (Nov 21, 2002)

maybe Jay Barrs is going compound ...


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

*Yellow*

alright....so i've wanted a yellow bow for like 5 yrs now...
and the year that i promise myself i wont buy a new bow hoyt does this to me! U ALL SUCK!!! lol jk
sounds kool
i wish i had the $$ to blow on a new ultratec
but oh well...i guess i can live with my silver flame for the time being

Peace
Allan


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 13, 2004)

I take it they still have the Elite bows????????


----------



## Tacken (Sep 28, 2002)

*New Protec*

Hoytshooter03 you should see the new Protec not only does it have triax its one of the best looking risers I have seen.

And I don't want to break your guys hearts but the yellow is only available on the Ultramag.


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

The Turbotec takes the place of the Supertec. It basically has the same specs and speed. It has a differnt riser design.


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 13, 2004)

What about the Elite Bows?????????????????????????? Can you post a few pics????????????????


----------



## Jim Hutchinson (Jul 21, 2003)

The Elite's are still in the catalog with no change and the yellow only comes in the cheaper bows


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 13, 2004)

SOMEONE POST SOME PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

aww man you're saying I can't get a yellow Protec, That sucks


----------



## glenny (Jul 25, 2004)

*Some pics of the color choices?*

I would like to start makng up my mind right now,I would like to atleast look at the colors.


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

*target colors.....*

Hey Guys and Gals.....trust me when I say that the new target colors will turn heads this year! The blue fuzion and black marble are HOT! Hoyt also has the new safari color that can be used for target or hunting with black limb pockets and hunting color cams. ( not shiney like the reg. target models.) IMHO the new Turbo bow that replaces the Supertec is just plain cool! Get that baby in a flame pattern and it will be smokin".
Greg


----------



## Legend_Of_Sherwood (Nov 24, 2003)

man, just words, words, words, words,...............

post some pictures. If the catalogue was out yesterday someone should scan it by now. This site has over 10000 members....

looking forward to see what has hoyt invented this year. I hope that it is a little bit more than just few more colors.


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

*FREE STUFF*

The first person to post pictures gets a nice FREE Thank you from me. Did you hear that FREE!!!


----------



## Sparkeee24 (Sep 25, 2004)

*$$ down on 04 Ultra... wait for 05? or not?*

Howdy! I have 400$ down on an 04 Ultratec, and my dealer has told me there's not going to be any real change. How much change will there be for the Ultratec line? I have 1 week to decide, before I'm stuck with my choice. I can order an 05 within this week, but after that as I said I'm stuck with the 04. Of course I'd pay the difference. What do you guys think? the reason to get the 04, is in case an 05 wouldn't get here in time for an late season elk hunt in december. *** Much change for the Ultratec?*** Brian


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

Riser style change and new Profit grip.


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

Altogether now.....


----------



## NotShotYet (Sep 23, 2004)

If some extra groveling will help here is mine.

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese get some pics.


----------



## Sparkeee24 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Ultratec change*

Howdy! Is the Ultratec riser change cosmetic mostly? And can the new grips be placed on an 04 bow? Brian


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

*Ultratec.....*

Not much change in the dimensions of the riser on the Ultratec. I do not believe that the new Pro-fit grips will fit the '04 riser. With that said I think that is why there is a Vtec and a Xtec bow. Same dimensions but different risers like the 04 and 05 risers on the Ultratecs. Sorry I can't post pics as I don't have the catalog sitting here.
Greg


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

This is killing me. Someone PLEASE post a pic of the new Platinum Protec and a camo turbotec.


----------



## Straightline (Apr 9, 2003)

If somebody has the catalog and a digital camera post the pics from your camera! Don't worry about using a scanner!

We are like heroin addicts looking for a fix!


----------



## GBULL (May 29, 2004)

*Xtec*

Can someone help me here on Xtec. Is 05 Xtec come with Profit Grip? Thanks.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

> Is 05 Xtec come with Profit Grip?


Doesn't sound like it, because they are keeping the Xtec and also introducing the V tec with the same specs but the new grip.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Xtec*



GBULL said:


> *Can someone help me here on Xtec. Is 05 Xtec come with Profit Grip? Thanks. *




good question, I would like to see if they changed, and if its worth selling my 04?


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

That should read *Pro... Fit.... grip....* My understanding is that there are 3 grip angles available to customize the feel of the bow...

I haven't seen them yet... but I guessing something along the lines of High.... Medium.... Low....


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Are all the bows going to have the Pro . . . Fit . . . Grip? 

You southern boys are always trying to slow things down.  Us Yankees will be ordering turbotecswitaprofitgrip.


----------



## Dave (Dec 14, 2002)

*Accuwheel?????????????*

Does anyone know if they updated their accuwheel? If so,does the new wheel have a solid wall?


----------



## Jim Hutchinson (Jul 21, 2003)

Yes, it is a wheel and a half with a draw stop peg


----------



## Dave (Dec 14, 2002)

*Thanks a lot*

I think I found a new indoor bow.....


----------



## cgchris99 (Apr 10, 2003)

Here's what I have been told. There is a new Cam.5 Wheel for those that like that type of feel. And yes it has a solid wall.

The Xtec riser is unchanged. So I expect the Pro Fit grip does not work on it but who knows.

All other risers have been changed to the '05 style and the ProTec has the Triax limb pockets.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Straightline said:


> *If somebody has the catalog and a digital camera post the pics from your camera! Don't worry about using a scanner!
> 
> We are like heroin addicts looking for a fix!  *


I have a nice camera!

Now I just need a catalog...


----------



## dkettel (Jun 18, 2004)

*Da new hoyt grips...*

Hey whats with this new hoyt grips...

own a 04 ultra tech im still trying to figureout but interested in this new grip.. 



ive seen this new grip thing before with other dealers..


lemme know im freakin out here about the new hoyt bows.


----------



## jeffrey ervin (Feb 24, 2003)

*Post some pics!!!!!!!Please*

My birthday is tomorrow and some pics of the new hoyts would be
a great gift!!!!! Please!!!!!!!
Jeffrey


----------



## Sparkeee24 (Sep 25, 2004)

*I DO have a catalog in my hands.. about grips*

Howdy! what do you want to know? and yes I will try and get the scanner up and running later tonight. About those new grips., there is a stock grip on all models. the 04 riser and 05 Xtec fit the stock grip, and one other NOW called the accugrip.the 05 accugrip is identical to the 04 High wrist grip. There are 3 more grips. the Standard, High wrist, and Side plates. these fit all the 05 models, and have a different mounting hole then the 04 grips, so they will not fit. they also "wrap around" the riser at the top.


----------



## Sparkeee24 (Sep 25, 2004)

*I DO have a catalog in my hands.. about grips*

Howdy! what do you want to know? and yes I will try and get the scanner up and running later tonight. About those new grips., there is a stock grip on all models. the 04 riser and 05 Xtec fit the stock grip, and one other NOW called the accugrip.the 05 accugrip is identical to the 04 High wrist grip. There are 3 more grips. the Standard, High wrist, and Side plates. these fit all the 05 models, and have a different mounting hole then the 04 grips, so they will not fit. they also "wrap around" the riser at the top.


----------



## DEVILHORSE (Jun 10, 2004)

You da man sparkee! Now let's get that scanner warmed up! We need fix of pic's, I think we have all the details!


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

awesome we all need some pics


----------



## Sparkeee24 (Sep 25, 2004)

*About that new accuwheel...*

Howdy! Get this! IBO speeds. and specs. Pro Elite with wheel and 1/2 278 fps for XT 3000 limbs. UltraElite wheel and 1/2 XT 3000 is 283 fps Protec wheel and 1/2 for XT 3000 is 272 fps and the one I might want!!! an Ultratec XT 3000 with wheel and 1/2 275 fps!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Pro Fit Grip ....................*

Umm, sounds more like Profit Grip .................. just another reason to make you'se guys BUY ANOTHER HOYT !!!

If someone does not post pic's soon .................. I'm, I'm gonna ...


----------



## SlamminHoyt (Sep 26, 2004)

*WOOOO HOOOOOOO!*

I can't wait for my "X-Mas" present.....hmmmmmm, always wanted to have hunting and target bows--YELLOW! MANNNNNNN they definitely make it an easy decision for me! I'm a two bow man.....Tec Baby!


----------



## Sparkeee24 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Pics Pics! here they are*

Howdy! I'm not a big computer geek, so lets hope this works. I have 2 images for you folks, before I got kicked off the scanner. happy drooling!


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

Sparkeee24
Let me try SMALLER!


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

TurboTec!!


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

those pics arent showing up


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

I am going to resize so post in a bit if they work!!


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

Lets try this


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

Bingo more to come!!!


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

ProTec


----------



## Sparkeee24 (Sep 25, 2004)

*well. I guess you beet me to it.. I tried!*

I tried! I got em, super good images. Just can't send em!


----------



## GBULL (May 29, 2004)

*UltraElite & Xtec & Vtec*

Can you please scans the ultraelite, xtec, & Vtec pls


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

Colors sorry if any of these are blurry


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

Elite Bows


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

is it me or does the spiral cams look more round?


----------



## 1tex3d (Jun 13, 2002)

I have to say that is by far the best looking pair of Hoyt risers ever........and Ive seen almost all of them.........I think I will have a new protec headed my way very shortly

btw Did anyone else notice that the xt3000/spiral cam setup is a standard configuration on the Protec for 05......no more custom shop yeah


----------



## DEVILHORSE (Jun 10, 2004)

any pic's of the vtec, or sabretec?


----------



## GBULL (May 29, 2004)

*Thanks DDaily*

Thanks Sir....


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

MORE


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

UltraTec


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

oohh.. the safari option..
hey thanks for the pics!!!
you earned some brownie points with all of us


----------



## 1tex3d (Jun 13, 2002)

Indeed, hip hip horray


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

Safari Color Option


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

VTec


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

SaberTec


----------



## DEVILHORSE (Jun 10, 2004)

Ddaily, and sparkee big thank's to you fella's!


----------



## GBULL (May 29, 2004)

*Thank you very much...*

Thank for your help in posting the pics here. Thanks


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 13, 2004)

Thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RickinMo (Nov 14, 2002)

Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. it was killing me not knowing
but I'm much better now
Rick


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

New!!!!! Versa Cam&1/2 and New Wheel & 1/2


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

Take your pick Pro Grip


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

RinTec


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

Game Master


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

I think I got all the new stuff if not let me know.
Thanks Sparkeee24


----------



## DEVILHORSE (Jun 10, 2004)

You guy's got 'er done! Many thanks


----------



## gilbert (Dec 29, 2003)

And about recurve bows and limbs and colors???????????


PLEAAAAAAAASE!


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks fore the pictures  

I have lighten them litle.

//Jari


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## Metrodix (May 30, 2002)

DDaily said:


> *Lets try this *


*Turbotec........*

Looks like "Lord of the rings 2005"


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm glad I bought a Supertec this year. The Turbotec is OK, but they didn't add triax pockets, only the flame cut outs and profit grip. Otherwise the same exact bow.

The Safari color option looks great.

I would like to get some of those alpha shox for my Hoyt. Anyone know if you can buy those aftermaket?


----------



## jtempra (Oct 18, 2004)

*PRICES???*

Hello Guys,
Thank you for the fantastic pictures....!!!

Some idea about prices... VTEC & SABERTEC ??

Best regards.

Jos.


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

I figured some pics must have been posted since this thread exploded out to 3 pages!!!   

BTW, I like what they did with the risers. They look freakin sweet!!!


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Of all of them I think I would like the Vtec.

If my daughter saw the yellow bow she'd want me to get it.

Her Favorite Color..


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

What is the speed on the protec w/ spirals and 2000 limbs? Surely I am misreading it.


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

Doc Holliday said:


> *What is the speed on the protec w/ spirals and 2000 limbs? Surely I am misreading it. *


Looks like 310fps IBO....


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

> What is the speed on the protec w/ spirals and 2000 limbs? Surely I am misreading it.


I noticed that too. It looks like 330 to me. Either that's a typo or Hoyt has added some sort of magical power to the Protec.


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

At first it looked like 330 to me, but look at it a bit and you'll notice it's 310....heck they UltraTec is 315 and there is no way the ProTec is faster...


----------



## mattellis2 (Jan 22, 2003)

is it just me, or is that turbotec hideous? also, with the outboad flames on the back of the riser, it seems like you are asking to get snagged on something in the tree stand. just me, thought.

-matt


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

So you can not get the Protec in yellow?


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

I've got to agree with you, mattellis2. Looks like Hoyt had a 10 year old kid in charge of riser design this year. I can't imagine what the heck they were thinking. The Safari color option is sweet, however.


----------



## mattellis2 (Jan 22, 2003)

i do like the new colors too. i am not sure which one it is, but the one on the pic of the ultraelite looks sharp. does anyone know if the new grips can be bolted up to 03/04 risers?

-matt


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't this the 2004 style UltraTec riser???? If so what is it doing in the 2005 catalog????


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

And here is the 2005 UltraTec riser......


----------



## DEVILHORSE (Jun 10, 2004)

Billy ray, it's the Xtec riser, which is the same as the ultratec riser, but it seems they have kept the xtec this year. My opinion, I think it looks better than the new risers.


----------



## mattellis2 (Jan 22, 2003)

BR- i think the first picture is a safari colored x-tec. the xtec and ultratec shared a riser in 2004. my guess would be the xtec remained unchanged. i haven't seen a pic yet to confirm this.

-matt


----------



## mattellis2 (Jan 22, 2003)

crap, he beat me to it.

-matt


----------



## grantwomack (Dec 1, 2002)

Pics or info on the recurve limbs they are releasing? How will they compare with the G3's?


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks for the pics!!!

The ProTec looks awesome!!!


----------



## INBowHunter (Jul 21, 2004)

the V-tec looks freakin sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!
definatley gonna look into that bow

Thanks for the pics..!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

conquest said:


> *So you can not get the Protec in yellow? *


No. Yellow only comes in the bottom end bows...


I am glade I kept my 2 Pro Tecs and picked up a Super Tec. My two favorite Hoyts are the ugliest ones Hoyt has ever made IMHO. If I see anyone with a Turbo Tec in the flame pattern I may have to smack them.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

The Protec looks like the old Accutec, and the Profit grip looks chunky. Only decent looking bow is the UltraElite, yet no Spiral option on the XT4000's. 
Not too happy this year, nothing for me, will have to keep my 04 UltraElite.


----------



## grantwomack (Dec 1, 2002)

Oh, it is a hard life, isn't it, Marcus!


----------



## gilbert (Dec 29, 2003)

I am sorry to be an alien between you all compound shooters,but BillyRay please could you scan the recurve pics and limbs?

Thank's a lot!


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Well I was almost stoked there for a minute. All the flash nearly got the better of me. Then I saw that the vtec has an IBO of only 305fps. I would expect more from a bow with 35 inches between the axels and a seven inch brace height. I was hoping it would perform more like the cybertec did. The cyber was about 36 inches axel to axel with 6 5/8 brace height and had an IBO of about 315fps. Where did that go. Don't get me wrong I will still be looking for an 04 Xtec out there for a bargain. I am sure they will be selling a pile of bows this year and won't miss my contribution. Love the American Chopper addition supertec LOL.


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet,

You know there will always be one that will show up with the Turbotec and flame finish. Always............... I will laugh my but off when I see too.............. HAHAHA!!!


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

Ok thanks guys...I figured it was just something I was overlooking...


----------



## Ahab (Jun 5, 2003)

*05' Hoyts....*

Man I'm not sure what Randy Walk was thinkin when he let those creatures out the door....You can tell from these bows that Hoyts grasping at straws.....How many Hybrid cams do you need?....a wheel and a half???...these guys need a designer and a half!!....Flames sticking off the handles??..... Pro Fit Grips??..Hoyt has been on the slim handle wagon for a decade now...what with the 2x4 for a grip?.....OH...and the new Pro-Tec looks like some sort of Klingon torture device....

 

Ahab


----------



## X-TEC HUNTER (Oct 22, 2004)

Has the 05 X-tec changed much.
If you could post a picture it would be greatly appreciated.

THANKS!


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Them's some freakin' sweet risers on those new bows! I love the design, now if only the wife would love 'em as much as I do!!!


----------



## dcwhite55044 (Nov 6, 2003)

I said this in another post and I will say it here as well. To the veteran archer these are wacky and crazy designs, but from a marketing standpoint....this may be brilliant.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Agreed. The croud on here is not easily impressed with some of the bells and flash. We quickly recover before we get out our wallets but the OCC flame stuff will probably sell a lot of bows.


----------



## Remmy (Sep 12, 2003)

*never underestimate the blind trust of the sheeple*

These designs are the most rediculous attempt at gimmicky salesmanship I have ever seen. That turbo tec is horrible and the external points are stupid. The fat pro fit grip is also stupid. I have always respected Hoyt and their ability to sell most any idea with great marketing. They have also had a history of releasing questionable decisions yet still making it work because of their reputation. 

I think this latest debacle will test the limits of their marketing abilities. Sorry hoyt "designers" I'm gonna have to give you a "C" on this one. Better luck next year. 

Maybe you will sell a few of those to walmart's customers. You can put them on the end cap next to the cheesy west coast chopper shirts and the OCC hats.


----------



## mattellis2 (Jan 22, 2003)

remmy,

after the abuse you took on the other thread about your signature, why haven't you corrected it? it does make you look just a touch 'tarded.

-matt


----------



## jamaro (Apr 13, 2003)

I agree the Turbo is alittle over the top... But I bet the sale... Most importantly.... I wonder how the shoot. That will be the real test... Would I buy one of these bows? Sure.. If they shoot well.. and if not.... then heck no..
jason


----------



## dcwhite55044 (Nov 6, 2003)

The marketing is already working......look at all the comments on this post. Negative or not these bows will get attention and I can tell you that this will equate to sales.

Most of us do not set trends.....we follow them. The trend setters will buy these bows. Trust me.....they will sell.


----------



## H_and_C (Oct 11, 2004)

hey....

any pics of the recurves....


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

The only changes made to the XTec in '05 are going to be the limb logos.


----------



## OPP (Mar 13, 2003)

*2005 HOYT RIZERS*

i cant beleave my eyes i keep on looking at the new 2005 rizers
hopping they will look a litle bit better avery time a look at them but no they still look ugly whats with the points on these rizers and what about the flames specialy on the back side of the rizer
did somebody lose there marbles at hoyt or what


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

mattellis2 said:


> *remmy,
> 
> after the abuse you took on the other thread about your signature, why haven't you corrected it? it does make you look just a touch 'tarded.
> 
> -matt *


I was going to post the same thing. But didnt want get into an idiot contest with him. Remmy can be sensitive at times


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

I don't think that a ten year old can design something like that .
What the hell are they smoking or drinking ?
That's the worst overall design that i have seen from Hoyt since they introduced the Alphatec , and when i see the new bows , i tell ya : i really love my old Alphatec .
So my vote for the manufacturer with the ugliest bows 2005 goes clearly to Hoyt , doesn't matter how they shoot , that's something that i won't take in my hands !


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 13, 2004)

I for one really like the new bows, now I am not so sure about the flames but I do like that bow. I am going to get a new Blue Pro Elite, Spril cam.


----------



## jwoods (Dec 3, 2002)

I wish that the XT4000 was an option on the ultratec. I suppose you can always go through the custom shop.


----------



## X-TEC HUNTER (Oct 22, 2004)

FoggDogg said:


> *The only changes made to the XTec in '05 are going to be the limb logos.  *


Good. Why mess with perfection!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*new hoyts*



X-TEC HUNTER said:


> *Good. Why mess with perfection! *





I agree I will keep my Xtec, but having a hard time deciding if the new logos are worth buying, I think not. have to keep the 04 around. I do hope the risers look better in person.


----------



## boony (Jan 27, 2004)

*Ultratec speed?*

Am i reading that right? The '05 Ultratec w/ cam & 1/2 is IBO of 302? Last year they were 308fps w/ cam & 1/2.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*speeds*

I was just told that the speeds on the 05 s are closer to actual, for example the 04 xtec said 310, when actual was like 300, so the vtec is a little faster, and the ultratec difference is just closer to actual. they say the abortions on the risers are small and not really noticable, but do take out 8 % more vibration


----------



## npk (Mar 3, 2003)

*Grip,grip, grip for Ultraelite*

I also posted this question in a separate thread.

Can I have the same Ultratec 2004 grip on the 2005 Ultraelite?

From the catalog photo, I do not see any change on the 2005 Elite series compared to 2004. Is this correct?


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

Recurves


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

One more


----------



## NavyDMO (Mar 4, 2003)

Can you post a pic of the page that has the description of the target recurve limbs? If there is one!

Luis


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

New Recurve Limbs
M1 carbon foam for all weather conditions
CRX torsion carbon high-performance more traditional maple core
Epic Limbs have rounded edges fiberglass and maple
They still have G3,vector,and Edge limbs


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

Luis The page is blue and Iam getting bad pics of the page if you need more info let me know.


----------



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

The accu grip look like a Loesh grip. I like standard grip that's on the left. Nice when it's cold in the morning.


----------



## gilbert (Dec 29, 2003)

Do you have any idea of the recurve limbs costs?


----------



## Jason Shore (Dec 28, 2003)

*Accessories Pics please*

Can somebody please post a pic of the 05 accessories (just the sights and rests).
With the sights did they stay with the toxonics top guns and nap for the rest
thanks Jason


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*new design*

Folks, When I saw the new design on the Hoyts I thought that my ten year old had designed it! But I got up this morning and looked at them and thought, maybe not as bad as I thought! Still not sure though, I think I will take a good hard look at the new Browning Oasis--got to shoot it and it is a very good shooting bow! Just a thought!!!! Who knows maybe the new cam design and new risers from Bow Tech might be something to eyeball also?


----------



## Dave (Dec 14, 2002)

*I already ordered mine.*

I'm not a real big fan of the new designs either. However I'm ssssoooo glad they updated the old accuwheel. I have my wheel.5 on order and I can't wait. I have a feeling the thing is going to shoot like a dream. I can't wait. I hope they're getting bows out faster this year. 


Dave


----------



## DanDaMan (Aug 24, 2004)

Well I have been planning to get a supertec and after seeing what the new Turbotec looked like, well all I can say is that I just got back from the bow shop and put money down on a 04 Supertec. Really don't have the money for it, but there is no way I would shoot that ugly turbotec. I have no idea what hoyt was thinking. I am sure that it will only last one year. The supertec is a wonderful bow though. I have no idea how they make that thing that smooth, quiet, and fast. I was lucky enough for my shop to happen to have a 29 inch draw one. Only one he had too. I think hoyt will learn a lesson in 05. When you make a great bow, don't make it look like a kids bow.


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

While I'm not a fan of the turbo tec, really looks Gaudy,it just don't look like the upper class of bow that Hoyt makes.looks more like a gimmick bow that a new small company would try to market.
and honestly I'm not a fan of the Pro Tec look either, it does have a mid evil look to it, just not quite what i want, 
the Ultra tec looks OK, the changes aren't drastic from the looks nothing like the pro tec, I wouldn't say if I had a 2004 Ultra tec that I would really be in a huge hurry to get an o5 ultra tec. 
the changes just don't look that significant.

it does look like they fattened up the grip area some on the bows this year, its not so tinny, as the 04 was looks to be back to the grip feel of the 2000- 2001 bows, I think the new full wood grips will be appealing for the hunters looking at the Hoyt's, that was always one thing that I always herd from allot of hunters in the shop that they didn't like the small aluminum grips that got cold in the winter.

I do want to see that Black marble that should look sharp!

Ken


----------



## Jason Shore (Dec 28, 2003)

anybody willing to post some pics of the accessories
Thanks Jason


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

So what we are saying is they didn't want to change anything overall but wanted to make it look as if everything is new and exciting. That means Billy Ray wins. He will get his 04 and not sweat what he is missing out on. Of course there will be fewer guys dumping their 04 models unless they just can't live without flames or those grip options. That turbotec comes from a bow that a lot of guys liked to hunt with. Not me but a lot of guys.
Can you imagine that thing getting snagged on everything in the woods as well as your coat. It will last one year. Hardly worth the reprograming of the cutters for the riser.


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

Though I am not a fan of the looks of the Turbotec I highly doubt it will get snagged in the woods. I have seen a few of those comments and I would say if you are worried about that you better get rid of your sight, stabilizer, rest , and quiver because they will be catching brush before the flames on the riser will. I would have to crawl through alot of brush to be able to snag the flames on something. I do believe they could have done without them though. It also looks like it doesn't have the triax pockets. That would be a shame to wast time machining the flames instead of triax pockets. As I earlier stated on the Protec I will enjoy the triax pockets and the different look. I also like the full cutout window that it has now like the 04 Ultratec and X-Tec. I think most appreciate a wider field of view.


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

I was looking forward to picking up an 04 protec cheap when the flood of used 04's comes this year. It's looking like the flood this year might be slim pickins.


----------



## H_and_C (Oct 11, 2004)

hey..... could someone please post a pic of the new hoyt merchandise....


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

*Talk about a letdown*

I was looking forward to seeing some great new risers and color schemes from Hoyt but I am deeply saddened with what I've seen here. Gaudy and Star trekish is all I can think of. 
I'm going to be keeping my 2003 Cam.5 Protec & 2004 Pro Elite at least until the 2006 Hoyts come out. Hopefully they will have gotten a designer with taste by then. They really fouled up this year.


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

*What were they thinking*

I was looking forward to seeing some great new risers and color schemes from Hoyt but I am deeply saddened with what I've seen here. Gaudy and Star trekish is all I can think of. 
I'm going to be keeping my 2003 Cam.5 Protec & 2004 Pro Elite at least until the 2006 Hoyts come out. Hopefully they will have gotten a designer with taste by then. They really fouled up this year.


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

Snags!!!
You have 3 strings that run from one limb to the other and you are worried about a 1/2 in flame on the back of the riser. You all need to see the bows and not just the pics.


----------



## Elkhntr (Oct 24, 2004)

rests/sights


----------



## Elkhntr (Oct 24, 2004)

Quivers/stabilizers/grips


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

have you gat pics of the apparrel?


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

I like Star Trek and can't wait to get my 05 Protec. 310 with an 8 1/8" brace height it has to be a great shooter. 

Most 10 year olds know more about modern technology and what is happened today than their parents do, my 10 year old son does. I think Hoyt might be on to something getting a 10 year old to design the bows.


----------



## MAD (Jul 4, 2003)

WHAT IS HOYT THINKING !!!!!!
They are the ugliest bows I have ever seen, what is with the protec’s horns on the riser so you can clubb your prey to death if you miss with your arrow?
I will bet the Matthew’s, Martin and Bowtech's marketing departments are LOL.
Hoyt you have blown it this year change for the sake of change.


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

Does anyone know if the Profit grips will work with the 04's?


----------



## Elkhntr (Oct 24, 2004)

apparel page 1


----------



## Elkhntr (Oct 24, 2004)

apparel page 2


----------



## GBULL (May 29, 2004)

*05 Elite Bow's DL*

Can someone posts the 05 UltraElite & ProElite minimum & maximum draw length and also the IBO speed for normal cam & 1/2 and spiral, please?


Thanks


----------



## Elkhntr (Oct 24, 2004)

05 specs


----------



## GBULL (May 29, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks Elkhntr


----------



## RDC (Sep 7, 2004)

Well, I was planning on buying a 2005 Hoyt and was waiting to see what they came out with before narrowing my choices. This new line of risers sure dampened those plans, what were they thinking? Hello Bowtech dealer, what do you have for 2005 bows?


----------



## Jason Shore (Dec 28, 2003)

*sight light*

Elkhntr
Thanks for the pics .I just cant read the info on the sight light.I have a 04 microelite that looks excactly the same as the 05 micro and I am hoping the light fits on the 04
What do you think
Thanks Jason


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

The 04 sights didn't have the hole for the light. You will have to have an 05 sight.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Looks like the X-TEC will be their top seller again this year !

(X)


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

yeah and those flames really add sped to the turbotec OCC bow.
Well guys there you have it. Last years risers are clearly inferior in every way and you must get the latest advancements. The tests show you don't have a chance without the 05 model.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

What was Hoyt's logic behind the flame cut outs on the turbo tec?
I was hoping they would triax that riser. 

Also, maybe its just me but I don't see the shoot through riser as one of Hoyt's big hits last year. It was an engineering masterpiece for sure, but I don't think it gave any advantages over the previous design. Chance would have won again with his old Ultratec. 

To me it just seems like this is more change for the sake of change. However, in their defense Hoyt makes some of the smoothest fastest bows I have ever shot, so that may not be such a bad thing. 

I look forward to reading Hoyt's literature to see how they justify their new designs.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

I don't see any negativity here. Hoyt runs a successful business and they didn't get to where they are by ignoring customer comments. My bet is that they will be reading this and sifting constructive criticism from the banter.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Touchy. This is just light hearted ripping on things. You know just observations. Heck we all know that changes that rock the industry are few and far between lately. I don't think any of us doubt that they are good bows but you will not sell many of us on flame cutouts. By the way I am a biochemist not an engineer. I don't think I could make it better. We are just hard sells on flash.


----------



## Lusch (Nov 8, 2002)

Ontopic:

I've seen the catalog too, and found one thing to be remarkable. The Ultratec, hoyt's best selling bow, has droped 6 fps, compared to last year's bow to 302 fps.
The protec has gained 4 fps to 300 fps, due to (among other things) a 1/2" decrease in bowlength (38" vs 37 1/2").

What is the point of getting an Ultratec? From own exprerience I can tell you that the protec is so much more stable, and now the only reason to get a ultratec is gone: the speed. The 2 fps more speed from the ultratec doesn't make up for the reflex handle design.
I ordered my protec yesterday, and I think many ultratec shooters will do the same this year.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*05 s*

the Hoyt bows are not slower than last years, they are just more realisic speeds, they are the same bow with better balance. I agree the will take time to get use to, but you have to admit they are getting alot of attention! I think it is probably good marketing, you will see these bows on the courses this year whether we like them or not.


----------



## Lusch (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: 05 s*



steve hilliard said:


> *the Hoyt bows are not slower than last years, they are just more realisic speeds, they are the same bow with better balance. *


Don't think so, because then every 05 bow would have lower speeds, and as I said, the protec is faster.


----------



## Lusch (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: well actually...*



J.D. said:


> *Lusch, funny u should mention the ideas about the ultra-tec speed to the pro-tec debate for indoors..the hoyt engineers told me that for that reason they revamped the the specs of this yrs protec riser. see last few seasons it seemed sales/tournamnet success, and feedback from the factory pro-staff, as well as many shooters out there felt the same as u, so much it was unanumously feeling that the ultratec held more steady for them and more consistent scores than as w/ their protec.. wether it be the lenght, limb lenght, deflex riser, they werent real sure why the ultra tec was getting such a great speed in relation to good flat arrow trejectory when knockingout the x/s but the ultra was. thats why soooo soo many pros and others shot the ultra tec indoors for spots.. yet, the protec was what they had hoped to be the bread and butter for their indoor bow, it had good success w/ michael braden and others of course, but on the average the ultra was out selling and put performing. so the engineers went back at it this year and now they tell me that alot of the factory pro staff who have tested this new protec/specs luv it and said it holds steadier and feels amazing for indoor spots.. most are ordering it or the pro elites i am told and the ultra tec is still super but even a couple of engineers i talked to at the factory said theyalways chose and shot the ultra better, but this year they luv the feel/shooting perfromance the protec is showing when aiming for the X's..this should be an interesting sales year for Hoyt dealers.... *


So you're saying the new protec has been totally redesigned in order to reach it's theoratical potential? 

I've always shot a protec and found it to be more stable than an ultratec. If it's true what you're saying a whole new world opens up for me and other protect shooters...


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

hard to improve on perfection ain't it


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: 05 s*



Lusch said:


> *Don't think so, because then every 05 bow would have lower speeds, and as I said, the protec is faster. *




Again I said the 05 s are not slower than last years! someone stated the ultratec was slower than last years bow, and infact its not. for example look at the Xtec it has an IBO speed of 300 when in 04 they rated it 310, it is not slower they corrected the speed ratings.so I did not say they are slower, the ultratec is the same other than the new riser, the protec has been overhauled and its faster and more stable, these guys that loved the 04 protec will fall in love with the 05.


----------



## bowwrench (Dec 7, 2003)

Maybe someone posted it already..............but it looks like they gave in to the anti-americans. No Hoyt USA????? The rep said it might happen and it did. Looks like I will be thinking long and hard before I buy a new Hoyt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*Loyal Hoyt shooter*

I have been shooting Hoyt for many years and honestly believe that they are one of the finest bows made. One can argue who is number one, suffice to say that your brand makes top notch bows too. However, this years Hoyt line leaves me........well...........blah. I always look forward to the new release this time of year. This is the first year in 9 that I will not be buying a new Hoyt (usually 3 per year). I don't see much performance improvements (speed vs. braceheight, new cam profiles...) in the new designs. Maybe it's there, I just don't se it. I guess I will have to wait for next year. I'll still be shooting my Hoyts, just not the '05s.


----------



## ballagh (Oct 25, 2004)

Despite all the different comments, I have ordered a 05 ProElite Black Marble 40-50 for Target, and a TurboTec Fusion50-60 for 3D. I'll stick with the Supertec for hunting and the UltraElite for all around. Dont care what anyone else thinks, IMHO they have the highest quality bows on the market. 
JMHO


----------



## bowbender1 (Nov 18, 2002)

Looks dont win a thing!! Who cares what they look like, its how they shoot. Its the bow that makes the shooter look good when he or she wins. So what the big deal here, I thought most of you were winners!!


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

After seeing and shooting the 05 Hoyts they look better in person than in the catalog. They definitely shoot nice. I am looking into the wheel.5 as it should be a very accurate system and hassle free. I still don't care for the Turbotec flames. If I wanted a short brace speed bow I would buy it anyway. I haven't seen a short brace bow shoot better. The protec is awesome and I believe the V-Tec feels better than the X-Tec. The side plates are as goot as last years grip and the standard full grip is excellent. I would not be afraid to shoot it all year on my target bow. I just might. It is still very thin and comfortable. The Rintec youth bow is great. I would also like to see the V-Tec and Vipertec with Spirals. Custom shop may be getting some business. They would be unstopable hunting bows. Super job Hoyt.


----------



## buck knife (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm not sure about the looks of some of them,and it'll be awhile before we see any of those bows here anyways,can someone tell me if they still use the same strings?


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

Yes the same strings


----------



## JTPArcher (Aug 7, 2002)

*did anyone notice....*

that Jack Wallace and Alicia McHenry are the 2 new Hoyt shooters this year?

very interesting....


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

Now those are some sweet looking 2005 Hoyts!!  I'm really liking the platinum color...and I know who would really like the new yellow too!


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

UltraShooter said:


> *Now those are some sweet looking 2005 Hoyts!!  I'm really liking the platinum color...and I know who would really like the new yellow too!  *


The yellow one was made for me


----------



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

I was just noticing the new limb saver things. Seems like they are trying more to keep the two split limbs together. I think that's a good thing since single cams and 1/2 cams like theirs tend to torque the limbs.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Ian said:


> *I was just noticing the new limb saver things. Seems like they are trying more to keep the two split limbs together. I think that's a good thing since single cams and 1/2 cams like theirs tend to torque the limbs. *


 Really? How many points do you think that is costing me??


----------



## 3DHoytShooter (Aug 2, 2003)

*New XTec*

Why is the new Xtec which appears to be unchanged from last year rated 10 FPS slower?


----------



## bowwrench (Dec 7, 2003)

Just to add to that. How can the new V-tec be 5 fps faster at exactly the same geometry and brace/axle? Looks like an x-tec with a new grip and titty's.


----------



## cgchris99 (Apr 10, 2003)

Well, I can tell you all this. The new ProTec shoots really nice. I know there are at least 3 shooters here that will be shooting the new ProTec. Very nice. I shoot the ProTec now and like the way the new one shoots even better. 

The grip on the ProTec target models is very nice.

The risers look better in person than they do in the catalog.

The Blue Fusion is cool looking.


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

What Chris said is what I found to be true. Also the Alphashox do not clamp to the limbs like the limbsavers did. They fit snug and cover more area for more vibration reduction. They do not hold the limbs tightly and should actually let the limbs flex better. Not to mention they will not mar your target limbs like the old limb savers. The Alphashox will be available through Sims for those who wan't to install them on older XT and ZR limbs. The V-Tec is faster because it comes in the E slot on the cam. This increases performance but will only give you 1/2" adjustment up. You will still have 2" adjustment below though. To do the same with the X-Tec and get near the same performance order the X-Tec 1" shorter than you plan on shooting it. This also goes for most of the bows. Just check with your proshop charts to make sure of the draw range. I guarrantee I can get Hoyts posted speeds on allmost all of their bows even with a peep installed. I have yet to see any other company to get their posted speeds without cheating. Before anyone passes judgement you must shoot them first. I certainly wouldn't pass judgement on other bows out there untill I have shot them.


----------



## spitt (Oct 21, 2004)

a picture worth a thousand worddddddddds


----------



## 3DHoytShooter (Aug 2, 2003)

Yes, but why did the XTec go down in speed this year? What changed?


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

3DHoytShooter said:


> *Yes, but why did the XTec go down in speed this year? What changed? *


Nothing, the Xtec just wasn't as fast as they had first rated it.


----------



## houndawgg (May 31, 2003)

Ian said:


> *I was just noticing the new limb saver things. Seems like they are trying more to keep the two split limbs together. I think that's a good thing since single cams and 1/2 cams like theirs tend to torque the limbs. *


The Simms is not a part of the limb at all and is just held in by friction. It's much more esthetic than previous.
I saw the 2005 line last night at The Sportsman Center in NJ and they look much better than the pics in the catalog


----------



## hoytdude1974 (Jan 9, 2004)

Actually I believe that the reason they changed the limb saver design for split limb is so that the new alpha shox system can bend with the limb. The older system kinda clamped the limb at the flexing point and potentially could damage the limb if improperly installed (Tightened to much). Just an opinion and view but I believe that I am correct.


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Hell Anyone????*



J.D. said:


> *can someone observe and tell me the their thoughts... i am i correct in saying that the new 05 Saber -tec is using the Viper tec riser w/ a lower end limb option???? *


Well i dont think the risers are the same.

//Jari


----------



## Straightline (Apr 9, 2003)

I think he is asking about a comparison between the '04 ViperTec and '05 SaberTec...

Here is the '04 ViperTec


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Straightline said:


> *I think he is asking about a comparison between the '04 ViperTec and '05 SaberTec...
> 
> Here is the '04 ViperTec
> 
> It doesn't look like the same riser if you asked me... *


Yes sorry i was to fast to read.


----------



## mecrowe (May 22, 2002)

I was told the '05 SaberTec uses the same riser as the '05 ViperTec, but the SaberTec has ZR100 limbs

--mike


----------



## Straightline (Apr 9, 2003)

Oops

Edit is a great thing!


----------



## mecrowe (May 22, 2002)

The '05 SaberTec is *NOT* an '04 ViperTec riser! the SaberTec shares its riser with the *'05* ViperTec! The '05 models both have the ProFit Grip

--mike


----------



## Straightline (Apr 9, 2003)

Has anyone seen the new platinum color? Is it a bright finish or matte finish?


----------



## mecrowe (May 22, 2002)

Michael,
Tony brought them down to the shop last night.....he didn't have the Platinum with him, but I asked him the same question. He said it was a pretty bright, shiny finish. Not as bright as the silver they had in the past, but definately not flat.

--mike


----------



## Straightline (Apr 9, 2003)

mecrowe said:


> *Michael,
> Tony brought them down to the shop last night.....he didn't have the Platinum with him, but I asked him the same question. He said it was a pretty bright, shiny finish. Not as bright as the silver they had in the past, but definately not flat.
> 
> --mike *


You lucky dog! He's coming out to our place tomarrow at 9:30am and there is NO way I'm going to get out there to look at the '05's  this working stuff is for the birds... Thanks for the reply I've always wanted a silver bow I'm just afraid of glare


----------



## PABowhntr (Oct 2, 2002)

Chalk me up for a Sabertec. Things might not have changed dramatically but I have to try at least one of Hoyt's new hunting bows each year.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

*There's no way I'm reading this right...*

I was looking at some of the catalog pics Jari posted and...is that Protec with XT2000 and spirals have an IBO of 330? That's got to be a misprint. If that is true Hoyt can make that riser look like a bowl of Lucky Charms and I'm buyin it!


----------



## Labs (Jun 3, 2004)

vpier said:


> *Does anyone know if the Profit grips will work with the 04's? *



I'd be interested to know this as well Anyone????????

Thanks


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

Labs said:


> *I'd be interested to know this as well Anyone????????
> 
> Thanks *


A Hoyt will be at my local shop friday. I will ask him and let you know


----------



## Labs (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks vpier...


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Profit Grip*

The profit will not work on the 04' model bows. The only grip that will work is the Accugrip shown in the 05' catalog.


----------



## mecrowe (May 22, 2002)

*Re: There's no way I'm reading this right...*



Q2DEATH said:


> *I was looking at some of the catalog pics Jari posted and...is that Protec with XT2000 and spirals have an IBO of 330? That's got to be a misprint. If that is true Hoyt can make that riser look like a bowl of Lucky Charms and I'm buyin it! *


It is the way the pic was taken, the Protec with XT2000 limbs and spiral cams has an IBO speed of 310fps, as per the catalog sitting in my lab. 

--mike


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

*Ok thanks.*

I was sure that couldn't be right. 310 aint bad though. Sure would be nice if we could get some catalogs out here.


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

*whats replaceing the dynatec?*

is that the saber tec thats replacing the dynatec? because it looks the same only thing different is that those limbsaver things are on and it has the triax pockets plus the black cams which i dont really like. but other than that looks like its improved i think i want to get a vipertec this yaer


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

*pics of the 05 vipertec*

anyone have a pic of the new 05 vipertec?


----------



## "Own More Bone" (Oct 18, 2002)

Here you go, but the Vtec with the side plates REALLLLLLLLLy deserves to be shot. My buddy and I shot them all last night and he actually ordered one at the end of the event. I'll be ordering one myself in the nevt couple of days. It is quiet (realy), no vibration, and holds on the spot as if there were a magnet holding the pin in the middle. Try it also. 

Good luck,
Ed


----------



## "Own More Bone" (Oct 18, 2002)

Forgot to resize.


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

*I WANT A NEW ONE*

man those are sweet! why couldnt i wait to get one this year. i like my bow but geeze those are nice! ill tell you waht if i didnt spend my money (750$) on ice hockey season this year i would be orderin one of those babys. preferably the vtec or the vipertec. altho that sabertec looks improved from the dynatec alot. anyone know the prices yet? I WANT ONE SANTA!!!!


----------



## bowwrench (Dec 7, 2003)

My rep will be in shop at 09:00 am tomorrow. I predict that the V-tec will be their big bow for this year. Personally I prefer the Viper tec, and I am glad it didn't grow any flames or titty's. I will shoot them all with an open mind and make my order by fit feel and looks. I will also express my opinion on how I think it was very un-american to drop the "USA" off of there name. I believe this will hurt much more than to help!


----------



## Shaw (Jun 19, 2003)

I hate they dropped the USA off also. But, the real reason may be on account of the Alpha Shox length. They would have had to make the Hoyt logo and the limb logo a lot smaller. If this is truely the reason, looks like they could've had Hoyt on one limb and USA on the other.

I'm getting a Fusion Vtec.


----------



## bowwrench (Dec 7, 2003)

Heard from the rep at the begining of 04 that some over sea's customers were complaining. Hoyt is the bow of choice in the olympics. He told me they were thinking of dropping the USA from the name. All hats, shirts, stickers and banners will no longer will have the USA on them. Hoyt will be a tough sell to all military related. I think it is a mistake.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

So....if they cant buy "Hoyt USA" anymore...because not having "USA" is unpatriotic...what will they buy?....Bowtec USA?? Martin USA???....Jennings USA???...I dont get it...
Anyway...I love the new Risers, ver distinctive and agressive looking...I think it will be another great year for Hoyt...now to decide what one to order???...


----------



## HoytShooter88 (Oct 5, 2004)

Hoyt has droped the "USA" from there name. You will only see Hoyt on all new produts starting this year. We got a late 04 shipment about a month ago it the USA was already off of there name on all of the boxes.


----------



## Lusch (Nov 8, 2002)

Only in the US companies have the tendency to incorporate USA or some sort in their names/logos. I don't understand why. Why is it so important to instantly see from which country a product comes from? 
Does it sell beter? Don't think so, because in the US everybody knows the product is from the USA, and the rest of the world just doesn't care. It is a myth that you support your own country by only buying products made in your country. Ask any economics student.
I even think most countries are tended not to buy US products at the moment with the (according to the greater part of the world) rediculous foreign political agenda that Bush is running. 
So I say: smart move Hoyt!


----------



## mecrowe (May 22, 2002)

Lusch said:


> *rediculous foreign political agenda that Bush is running.
> *


Anyone wanna take bets how long this will last before turning into a complete political thread?   

--mike


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

"i for one like the name that has always been there in Hoyt USA"

Ahhh..I have older (80's) product literature from Hoyt that is just Hoyt not Hoyt USA...apple logo is consitent though...



"It is a myth that you support your own country by only buying products made in your country. Ask any economics student."

Somewhat true, but at the same time there is also a preference for consumers to buy locally (or national) based products rather than non-domestic products given no significant differential in cost, quality or technology. So if the majority of the sales of products are in the USA then it makes sense to play the national loyalty card. Of course perhaps a better idea may be two versions of the brand one domestic (or North America) with the HoytUSA and the second with just Hoyt for non-domestic.

Personally I think the "USA" - "no USA" all may be a little over-reaction. Periodically companies re-brand or re-image product lines for various reasons. If they think "HoytUSA" maybe stale and has been around too long they may just decide to change the brand a little (keeping Hoyt as the consistent name recognition in the brand of course). They could also had changed it to "Earl Hoyt", or "Hoyt Bows", or "Holy Hoyt!!!"..



-CG


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

If standing for what you believe in is "REDICULOUS" then let me be "REDICULOUS" till the day I die.


I sure do love the new Hoyt bows though. Looks like it will be another Ultratec XT3000 to do my *** kicking this year. Safari color it will be.


----------



## Whitetail Al (Sep 22, 2004)

*New Hoyts*

Checked with our local Hoyt dealer yesterday and he was very surprised how much Hoyt raised their prices to the dealer this year, better start saving our pennies!


----------



## npk (Mar 3, 2003)

*Hoyt USA or Hoyt*

I am on the other side of the globe.

Hoyt USA or just Hoyt...I think the most important part is to understand that it is a REPUTABLE AND RELIABLE company that supply you the bow and if you have a problem, they are there to help you out.

What is the point to have a USA made item but the maker "look the other side" when you have a problem.

USA or no USA, I think Hoyt is and will be an excellent company.

Easton will NEVER let Hoyt "go down the drain",don't you agree???


----------



## moorebeans (Oct 28, 2004)

*yellow*

if you want a yellow protec or any yellow bow strip it down 2 just the riser and go and get it dipped.
How do u think that woman in the olympics got a yellow matrix.


----------



## moorebeans (Oct 28, 2004)

*yellow*

if you want a yellow riser take the riser to a pro shop and get tham 2 dip it, how do you think that woman at the olympics got a yellow matrix, if you want 2 go all the way get the limbs sprayed 2


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

What really has me stumped is with the basic same diminsions of the 04 bows, why has the lineup slowed on an average of 5-7 fps/bow. Not real tickled with the linup this year, but haven't had the chance to Shoot them yet. I do like the different grip options, even though I will go with the side plate options probably.


----------



## vito t (Oct 31, 2004)

>--gt--> said:


> *Hoyt will have photos on the Hoyt website on November 1.
> 
> www.hoyt.com
> 
> In the meantime I suggest you visit your Hoyt dealer in the next few days to see the new catalog and "official" information. *


Hello, GT!!!

I was really like    when I read your's information; now it is nov. 1 - but nothing has happened. Who knows, maybe it's the time difference or something and it'll happen in the morning. (It's 14.45 PM in Slovenija) Now, I'm really eager... because, everybody is saying that the pictures from the catalogue don't do justice to the bows. I'm shure, that Slovenian Hoyt dealer does not have one jet and you guys are to far away 
 So.. Do you know when to expect their home page to change?


----------



## gilbert (Dec 29, 2003)

Hmmm!
Yes,me be they worry about elections....


----------



## gilbert (Dec 29, 2003)

HERE it IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vito t (Oct 31, 2004)

gilbert said:


> *HERE it IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   *



Yes, yes, yes - and look at this stuff: I got reply from FRANCE  

and not from the "states".

Well, I guess France - and you're closer to me (Slovenija) then guys overseas. Thank you, Gilbert!!!

AND    TO YOU TOO!!!


----------



## vito t (Oct 31, 2004)

gilbert said:


> *Hmmm!
> Yes,me be they worry about elections.... *


p.s.: 

about the elections: you're so very right. And they should be! 
It's a big decision, not only for the people in the USA, but also for the rest of the world! 
Hope they'll make the right one...  

But we, we should worry about Hoyt.com


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

*The web site is updated..........*

The web site is updated!!!

It looks very nice!!!


----------



## gilbert (Dec 29, 2003)

vito t said:


> *p.s.:
> 
> about the elections: you're so very right. And they should be!
> It's a big decision, not only for the people in the USA, but also for the rest of the world!
> ...


Brrr!
Yes you are right!
Everybody in the world is concern...
Everybody should vote!
Sorry!
What a beautiful site...


----------



## jrb CO (Dec 3, 2002)

*X-Tec vs. V-Tec*

Can somebody explain the difference between these 2 bows? The specs look the same but the speed is different.

Secondly, am I to understand that Hoyt overstated the IBO speeds by 8-10 fps, thus the difference in the'05 IBO speeds? That does not make sense to me as I easily got the posted speeds for the '04 models on my 2 bows.

Confused???


----------



## Snipers215 (Oct 15, 2004)

If anyone would like a 2005 Hoyt catalog , i have 2 of them from a Hoyt expo i was at last week in N.J. (Sportsman Center). I'd be happy to send them to you .


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

I too am confused. My favorite bow the xtec has no visible change at all and lost 10fps. How can you be off by 10 fps. I guess I am glad I am getting an 04 xtec. LOL Do you think it will be 10fps faster I know it is about two hundred cheaper. I will check out the speed I get on it but I am not an IBO kind of guy. My draw length is just too short and I never take the time to shoot one without goodies added on to it to see what it can do maxed out. You can get a feel for how fast they are though by what you get out of them with a standard setup.


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

I dont think the XTec lost any speed, they just correct the numbers, it wasn't that fast that they claimed.

//Jari


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I have held and seen the new Hoyts*

Im telling you guys they are better looking than pictures show.

You guys will like them

Didnt get to see the Turbo Tec.

I can see HOyt Pro with that bow.  


I remember when the tec risors first came out and everyone said what a ugly bow. Look at them now.


The wording and change of Hoyt on limbs doesnt look as good as before.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Yeah I know they misrepresented the speed since the bow didn't change I assumed that was the case and ten fps is quite a misrepresentation. If everyone knew it was as slow as one of those slow ovations what would they have thought since that was such a dig on the ovation at first. I doubt if the outback will loose 10fps on its specs this year. I have heard guys talking about how fast they are shooting. I am not a speed junky so it doesn't matter to me but I think that number was stretched on purpose guys. It is hard to put out your flagship hunter for the year with an IBO of 300fps even though it is plenty and then some it is a harder sell. Dang I was hoping my 04 model would be 10fps faster than the new one's


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

> Im telling you guys they are better looking than pictures show.


I've read several posts now that the new risers look much better than they do in the pictures on the Hoyt catalog/website. Does anyone have any pics of 'real' 2005 Hoyts they can post? (Preferably a Protec.)


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

The X-Tec is faster than 300 FPS IBO. Don't get too worried about it. I have tested them bfore and have got around 308 at 30". With a few tweeks I can get even more. Hoyt is one of the very few that thier bows are at real ATA/AMO draws. Mathews is very close but will usually run about 1/2" long. Most others run between 3/4 to 1.5" longer. Compare them at the exact same draws and you will see the difference.


----------



## Allen Bolen (Nov 2, 2004)

That is so true. I compared a Bow Tech Patriot Dually and my Xtec at the exact same draw length and draw weight and the Pat dually was only 2 FPS faster. And it is a lot harder to draw.

It is disappointing that companies have to fudge stuff. It makes it hard for the honest companies to sell stuff to the average guy that doesn't know any different.


----------



## ToddM (May 30, 2003)

They certainly are interesting. The grip options are no doubt going to be a nice feature for some.

Mostly for me anyway, I'm thankful that basically it doesn't look like they changed much really, aside to play with some riser asthetics. Since I'm only really interested in longer AtA bows, specifically the ultratech, ultraelite, seem to not have changed significantly if at all aside asthetically, it's all good. 

I do like those new limbsavers though. 

I say thankful because that means over the next few months there will be a ton of 2004's for sale cheap, for those than can't wait to have a new 2005. I can pick up a 2004 ultratec/ultraelite for half what a 2005 costs for essentially the same bow.

I really do wish companies would archive their old web pages for users to browse as well. The work to make the pages is done and the storeage space is not a big deal. It makes it nice to go back and look at specs on old bows.

For me the most impressive thing I've seen them do as of late is the triax limb pockets since 2003, Their old design was asking for twisted risers at that point. Probably the biggest motivation for me to change out my 03' ultratec.


----------

